# If my husband says these things to me, should I be worried?



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

Guys

If a husband says

a) you're too good to me, I'm not good enough for you

and 

b) I'm a dirty perv, I feel guilty for looking at other women (he was a bit drunk when he said this!)

should I be worried?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much.
I tell my wife all the time that I married up.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

My main concern would be how often is he drinking and getting a "bit drunk."


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm, that would give me pause. Any guy I've dated who has said this stuff was right.....he wasn't good enough for me. 

But then again, my husband also has said this stuff to me in the past....and it was when he wasn't being emotionally faithful to me.

Make sure you allow your husband to "give" as much to you as you do to him. It will help him to invest in your relationship.


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, nothing to worry at all.

He does need some boost as it seems he is not so confident with himself.

Or you might really be a good wife?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

walkingwounded said:


> Guys
> 
> If a husband says
> 
> a) you're too good to me, I'm not good enough for you


He doesn't feel he deserves you, it can be a minor problem or a major one, but I wouldn't worry about it if it's just words.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

walkingwounded said:


> Guys
> 
> If a husband says
> 
> ...


a) sounds like he has insecurities and/or low self esteem.

b) well, he probably is a dirty perve and feels guilty.


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

No. Chances are it's just an awkward compliment. If he says it persistently, maybe start to worry. But as an occasional off-hand comment, no big deal.

I sometimes tell my wife I way outkicked my coverage. It's just one of many ways of expressing how lucky I am to have landed her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

